# LSP fix. Which to delete.. lol



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi.. fixing my sisters PC. Has a nasty redirect in her winsock and not sure which of these to delete. Thanks- please help. ray:

_____________________
mswsock.dll	Tcpip
winrnr.dll NTDS
mdnsNSP.dll	mdnsNSP
rsvpsp.dll (Protocal handler)


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Try the following command: *netsh Winsock reset*

This will force Windows to rebuild the LSP stack.


----------

